# DWA Snakes



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been keeping reptiles for many years now... ( Mostly Snakes ) I'm now looking into hots, I have been doing a lot of searching online and would like some advice from those who have some experience on keeping DWA snakes, 

Thanks for looking hope to here from you soon...

Many Thanks Rachael


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

hello may i ask how long you been keeping reptiles,and what.


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been keeping reptiles & invertebrates for over 5 years, 


In my collection I have,

1, Reverse Striped Albino California King Snake

1, Florida Kingsnake

1, Corn Snake

1, Royal Python

2, Bearded Dragons

2, Chilean Rose Tarantula's / One Adult One Spiderling 

1, Asian Forest Scorpion

1, Peru Dwarf Tiger Rump / Cyriocosmus

1, Leopard Gecko


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

may i ask what you wish to keep.


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

I am looking into keeping, A copperhead do you think that would a good one to start off with ?


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

can i be straight with you.i think afew more years on the non hots ,but more faster and nasty non hots would help you own your way,things like racers and some of the larger ratsnakes.just over five years i think is abit two little.sending some time round people with venomous will help also.i dont mean to burst your bubble with this,im sure one day you will make a good hot keeper.


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

So you would recommend me keeping some of the non hots, Things like large 
rat snakes & racers ?


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

yes to just get use to fast snakes,the thing is certain racers like red tails make good snakes to learn with as from the speed and agression.i always say to people when they do it this way is just think the times that this snake bites you is how many times you could have died.so learning and working with these types of snakes is always best.


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

I am getting a western hognose is that a good snake to learn with ?


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

yes but try and get a snake with more agression.copperheads are very fast and dont like being messed with,trust me they let you know that they are there on abad day.


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

do you know any where i can get a red tailed racer from online as where i normally get my reptiles from dont do them


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

its best to look on the net for them,but be awere that wc one without the expertise in reptiles can be a nightmare to keep,problems with r,i etc.look for ayoung cb young one or a cb f,w,c would be also good to look at.rear fanged and grow to anice size.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

TBH there is no DWA trainer snake, if you are 18+ ask nicely to visit some good DWA trainers and learn how they do things, some pople reccomend vietnamese blue beauty snakes, false water cobra's , mangroves and catsnakes etc, but really I would never reccomend trainer DWA's as I think I would know if I was to get bit I would most likely survive, so maybe a little less of guard, you can't really be of guard and take risk's with DWA snakes...


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

ok do you have any dwa's and if so where are you ? as i would love to come see your dwa's thanks 

Rachael


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

its about speed reponse with non venomous reptiles,learning to move and use hooks with them,these snakes are used to train most people when it comes to hots.abit like a 50cc and 125cc motorbikes are used to train people to learn how to use the roads on motorbikes,instead of them jumping onto 1000cc fireblades or r1,s straight away.its called learning.if you think someone is fine to keep a copperhead after five years without being round nasty fast non hots then sorry i think you are mad.going to hot keepers or being round them is not going to give you the expertise you require to go out and deal with them.we all start at the bottom and work up.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't have any DWA's I'm 16, 

Yes fast non venomous snake's can be good to practise hooking, movement etc, but you know youll be safe from a bite, if you get bit youll be safe, but if it was a DWA could be differnt story, with DWA snake's will you be mentaly prepared knowing this is a venomous snake, and not some little fast ratsnake.

also what would you do if the snake had a retained eyecap? a current DWA holder might be able to show you, could you learn how to restrain a DWA snake and do eyecaps working with a non DWA snake, obviously not.

also why does what you currently keep matter? with the correct training, effort etc if your 18+ you should be aloud a venomous snake, even if youve only ever had 2 corns...

also is there any vet's in your area that you could take the DWA snake to if a problem occours, there's alot of thinking to do, and it is very expensive sometimes for the licence and facility to house them.

be carefull mate, good luck.


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

in over the 10 years ive kept hots,all of what you have said is rubbish. well by the looks of things i am an old school keeper and being your age you are new.the only thing i wish to say to you is this it has abig fact of what you keep or have kept,do you really think the l.a,s would grant a dwal someone who has only kept afew corns regarding having 2 or 3 months work with a hot keeper ,i think not.ive kept reptiles for over 28 years now i did not after five years wish to keep venomous due to wanting more work with all types of reptiles,retics indian pythons etc etc etc.it matters alot on what dealings with reptiles you have had in your life,and the councils know this,thats why they have a defra aproved vet with them to make sure you know what you are doing.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok fair enough im young and don't know much about the DWA world, but if the person wanting DWA snake's is trained, and can show they know exactly what they are doing with venomous snake's why do they have to have load's of other snakes to get the licence, even if theyve trained with DWA snake's etc etc and worked with other DWA holder's with there venomous snakes?


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

because it makes sense to the council you have a reptile related background,notjust with venomous but all reptiles.it stands stronger also for you with them knowing that you have worked with reptiles for atime.rome was not built in aday my freind,most hot keepers started with non venomous herps,some of my old freinds like the late luke yeomans,john foden,dave lester,and tony jones,mark oshea,paul walker,some of the people ive had and still do knowing started from the beginning.all i can say to this is take your time work with other reptiles then think about moving on to where and what you wish to keep,gainning the expertise of other people on the way.after all these people will and can be a good starting point to your council regarding talking to them to see if you are ready for keping hots.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

fair enough mate.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Proud_Mummy said:


> I am getting a western hognose is that a good snake to learn with ?


Not really. They are fairly slow in snake terms, and are all mouth and no trouser. Once you realise that they are pretty unlikely to bite you get very comfortable with them. Great snakes and very handlable. In terms of hot experiance... not really. The only thing they have going for them are the rear fangs. 

While I agree with rinkels that experiance with more challenging non hots is important if not vital in making you absolutely sure you can handle a hot - I am a little uncomfortable in advising you purchase an animal that lives for 15 / 20 years you dont really want just to get experiance.


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

Correct me if i am wrong... What you are trying to say is for me to get some of the non hot's snakes and learn things from them before i go getting any hot's ?


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

Im looking to get a DWA in the future also. I mainly keep agressive and fast snakes in order to get exp. But you must also like and be interested in the snake and not just buy for exp. I love rear fanged snakes they are great snakes and can get you used to agressive (FWC) and fast snakes (Barons racer). I had a FWC in the past who I had to sell sadly and he was docile. Only other advice I can give is to scan around this section from time to time and pick up some knowledge and tips and talk to expert handlers.

Not going to be getting a DWA anytime soon. All my money is towards my zoology degree presently that I am starting in a year. That and the fact im only 17 :lol2: so im completly drained of money.
But I will have some of the Bitis genus someday.

Still need to hone my hook and other handling tool skills a bit more. No good rushing into the DWA hobby. Just curious but does anyone know how much a DWA is in bedfordshire.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Proud_Mummy said:


> Correct me if i am wrong... What you are trying to say is for me to get some of the non hot's snakes and learn things from them before i go getting any hot's ?


Err, yes.... the experiance with a feisty but non deadly snake would be valuable....

But don't get one that you don't really want just to get experiance.


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you ever so much for your advice...


----------

